# wife is unhappy wants to take a break



## tadpole (Nov 26, 2011)

we had a bit of an argument the last few days. Last night my wife said she wants to take a bit of time for herself and go stay with a friend for a month or two. We have been together for 11 years and have a 9 year old son. I'm so scarred. I don't want to lose her, and really I want to work together to figure things out. 

She swears that this is just a temporary sorting things out kind of thing, and that she has every intention of coming back and growing old with me. 

I don't know what to do.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Staying at a friend's for a month or two? What? I can see the weekend, maybe a week...MAYBE. But a month or two?? Sounds like she's confused about something other than your marriage. Do you suspect she's having an affair? Or maybe WANTS to entertain that idea?? What were you fighting about? Did she give you reason for why she wanted to leave? My hubs left me this summer (since moved home) but he has specific reasons...which we worked out.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Do not allow a month long seperation.

What is her reason for wanting such a long seperation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tadpole (Nov 26, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Staying at a friend's for a month or two? What? I can see the weekend, maybe a week...MAYBE. But a month or two?? Sounds like she's confused about something other than your marriage. Do you suspect she's having an affair? Or maybe WANTS to entertain that idea?? What were you fighting about? Did she give you reason for why she wanted to leave? My hubs left me this summer (since moved home) but he has specific reasons...which we worked out.


I don't think she is having an affair.

We were arguing about thanksgiving. We are vegetarian and she insisted on making a turkey. I didn't handle the situation well and have been in a pretty nasty funk for a few days. 

Yeah she is confused about what she wants to do with her life. She feels stuck and doesn't know how to move forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tadpole (Nov 26, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Do not allow a month long seperation.
> 
> What is her reason for wanting such a long seperation?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She wants to be alone to figure out what she needs to be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why would a vegetarian want to make a turkey 

lolll Sorry, but I was vegetarian for 10 years and never wanted to make a turkey. Were y'all going to eat it?


----------



## tadpole (Nov 26, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Why would a vegetarian want to make a turkey
> 
> lolll Sorry, but I was vegetarian for 10 years and never wanted to make a turkey. Were y'all going to eat it?


She ate it with her mother. My son and I didn't eat it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

SO because of that fight, she wants to move out for a month or two?

Over a turkey? This doesn't make sense...


----------



## tadpole (Nov 26, 2011)

that_girl said:


> SO because of that fight, she wants to move out for a month or two?
> 
> Over a turkey? This doesn't make sense...


No I think she has been unhappy for a while. This was just the thing that pushed her over the edge. She wants to figure things out, as do I, but I want to do it together. I'm thinking maybe we should wait till after the holidays and then maybe if she still wants to leave we should limit to a week or two
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tadpole (Nov 26, 2011)

tadpole said:


> No I think she has been unhappy for a while. This was just the thing that pushed her over the edge. She wants to figure things out, as do I, but I want to do it together. I'm thinking maybe we should wait till after the holidays and then maybe if she still wants to leave we should limit to a week or two
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is counseling a good option? 

Does it work? I think we are still very much in love. Just in a rough spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

